# Bullet points in MS Publisher



## SaraP (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello
Is it possible to import a picture to use as a bullet point in MS Publisher 2007? In MS Word, you simply use the bullet-point drop-down, select Define New Bullet, click Picture, click Import, browse to where it is saved, and it's done.
I'm really hoping that MS Publisher 2007 can do the same, but I can't find it.
Many thanks for your help.
Sara


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

How to Add My Own Picture As a New Bullet in Microsoft Publisher 2007 | eHow.com


----------



## SaraP (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you very much. That was the (surprising) answer.


----------

